

Throw a pebll, start a ripple, make wave - troyjken
http://pebll.com

======
pedalpete
This actually looks very interesting, but I'd recommend some changes to the
website.

First of all that beautiful full screen image, sadly, it's useless. Not a
single word there of what you're about, or even a symbolic photo suggesting
what pebll is.

Then, it seems to me, most of the wording on your site assumes the reader
knows something about your product. I'm getting a vague idea, but it certainly
isn't clear.

Do pebll's have actual value? You suggest they might when you say it gets
passed on "instead of receiving payment".

So, I pass a pebll, then they pass it on to somebody else, and they pass it
on, etc. etc. But today, when people 'pay it forward', aren't they actually
paying for something? So if I 'pay it forward' at the coffee shop and buy
somebody a coffee, the they get the coffee and a pebll? Then they do something
for somebody else, and that person gets their groceries carried and the pebll?
Is that right?

I like some of the idea, but I dislike the action of "I'm passing this thing
on to you", it makes the whole process feel a bit ingenious (though I think
most peoples idea of pay it forward is less than geniune).

I do think you are on to something with the idea of tracking the good you do,
and how that can be passed on to others and multiplied, but I don't know that
you've nailed the messaging, and because of that, I don't know if you've got
the right solution or not.

Also, for your layout of your site, try Simon Sinek's version of start with
why. I think your why is currently your strongest point.

------
troyjken
Looking for some friendly feedback on my side-project idea! I am being too
optimistic?

